# Ideal Gigging Conditions



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Me and a buddy just got a full setup for wade gigging. We have some spots in mind, but since we're beginners I was wondering if anyone could help me out on what are the best conditions to go. (What are the best tides, water temps, time of year?) Also, what do you look for in a good spot? (Not location, just do you look for structure, grass, etc?) Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

number one and most important: LOW WIND!! I fight the wind everytime I go. It usually dictates where I go. I always plan it out so that I am on the leeward (downwind) side of the land mass. I.E. If wind is from the south, then the north bay is pretty much going to suck. However, you can get on the north side of gulf breeze, or north side of the fort pickens and still fish if the wind is not too bad. Anything over 10 knots and even that will get too much ripple on the water to see very well.

Beyond that, Look for areas where there is deep water that immediately reflects up to shallow sandy areas. They like to hang out in deep water.

sandy areas around oyster shoals are usually productive. Look closely around docks/piers.

tide coming in is usually better for me.

half moon is usually better.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I prefer a couple hours before high tide till I'm tired or the sun comes up. 

I have gigged them in the sand,grass, the edge of grass, muddy bottoms, in tires, in oyster beds, next to docks.........etc.

Like said by angus, the wind is the worst part. Wading you may not be able to always get to a protected area.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was always taught by my father growing up and gigging often that a rising tide was best because the fish move into shallow water on the rising tide to feed in shallow water. That being said.....who knows...lol


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

as with everything there is no right or wrong answers here....its all based on experience location and what you like....since i do a lot of walking on the beach and in bayous I like the tide to be out as far as possible. dont care if its still falling or starting to rise I want very very low tides as thats when i have done the best....prob bc this is when the most bottom is visible. of course no wind is best and as far as the moon i would rather not have one but never let that decide if i am going or not since really have not noticed any difference except that the less other light there is around you the more your light will show you. when in the bayous i want coves up into the grass or points of grass adjacent to deep water but the best is if you can find areas of sparse grass with a6 inches to 2 feetof water going through it full of bait. when on the beaches I search for bars coming out of 3 feet of water up to the top with waves breaking over them andcircle them. love it when i find 20 or so of them within 100 yards of each other....just circle them all night and gig em as they move in.


----------

